# Problem beim setzen einer variablen Breite



## Manuel Hegemann (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Äußeres "div" (variable Breite), darin sollen ein linkes, ein zentriertes und ein rechtes "div" liegen.
Die Breiten der linken und rechten "div"s sind fest. Das mittlere "div" soll sich nun der Größe des äußeren "div"s anpassen.

Alle drei "div"s müssen innerhalb des äußeren "div"s liegen und dürfen nicht außerhalb positioniert sein. Außerdem darf weder das linke, noch das rechte "div" auf dem mittleren liegen, wegen halbtransparenten "png"s.

Kann mir da bitte jemand einen Tip geben? Braucht ihr aktuelles Code dafür oder ist das Problem ausreichend beschrieben?

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## hela (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo BigManu,

Maik hat ein Tutorial geschrieben, das  deinen Anforderungen ziemlich nahe kommt: Zentriertes Layout mit drei Spalten.
Du müsstest dabei nur die feste wrapper-Breite deinen Bedürfnissen anpassen.


----------



## Manuel Hegemann (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo hela,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis, ich werde es mir gleich einmal ansehen und ausprobieren


----------



## Manuel Hegemann (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo nochmal,

habe mir das Tutorial jetzt mal angesehen und musste leider feststellen, dass es doch nicht ganz meine Problemstellung betrifft.
Ich brauche ein linkes, ein rechtes und ein mittleres Panel, wobei das mittlere genau die Größe haben soll, die die anderen beiden Panels abgezogen vom übergeordneten "div" übrig lassen. 
In dem Tutorial wird nur ein linkes und ein rechtes Panel positioniert und das mittlere Panel hat nur die Größe, wie der Text, den es beinhaltet und füllt nicht den kompletten Bereich zwischen dem linken und rechten Panel aus und da ich ein Hintergrundbild einfügen möchte, funktioniert das bei meinem Problem so nicht.

Gibt es noch irgendwelche anderen Ideen?


----------



## hela (28. Februar 2008)

Kannst du das Hintergrundbild nicht im wrapper-Block positionieren?
Wenn das Hintergrundbild nicht unter den Seitenblöcken liegen soll, dann braucht der wrapper-Block lediglich eine Minimalbreite, die sich aus der Breite der beiden Seitenblöcke und der Breite des Hintergrundbildes ergibt.


----------



## Manuel Hegemann (28. Februar 2008)

Genau das ist ja das Problem. Die Breite des Hintergrundbildes soll variabel sein, da das "div-Fenster" per Javascript in der Breite geändert werden kann und ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, dass sich eben die Breite des Hintergrundbildes automatisch anpasst ohne dass ich das auch noch per Javascript mit ändern muss.


----------



## hela (28. Februar 2008)

Dann musst du dein "Hintergrundbild" als IMG-Element separat aufsetzen, so wie hier: 100% 'background' image


----------



## Manuel Hegemann (28. Februar 2008)

Ja richtig, hatte ich versucht, aber dann bezieht er sich auf die Größe des "div" darüber und das Hintergrundbild liegt dann auch über meinen beiden "div"s links und rechts, was ich ja nicht will.

Habe es jetzt aber gelöst, in dem ich einfach eine Tabelle in das äußere "div" gelegt. Die Tabelle ist 100%, die erste Spalte und die dritte Spalte sind fest angegeben und die mittlere ergibt sich dann automatisch. Ist zwar Designtechnisch nicht das schönste, aber ich vermute fast, dass es für mein Problem keine andere Lösung gibt.

Sollte es dafür noch eine alternative geben, könnt ihr euch gerne nochmal bei mir melden. Ich glaube jetzt, dass das Tabellenbeispiel es ganz gut verständlich macht, vermutlich mehr als mein vorheriger Text


----------

